# England Flag



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

Can someone please remove/modify the 'Come On England' banner at the top of the page - everytime I see it I feel like [smiley=bigcry.gif]

TankTop


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/images/spacer.gif

Yeh good point T T !


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Shame!! 

Jock


----------

